
The Genius Of Linux Is Community, Not Technology - yitchelle
http://readwrite.com/2013/12/19/the-genius-of-linux-is-community-not-technology?awesm=readwr.it_r0gn#!&awesm=~oqAALLLgtLRAag
======
collyw
Never really replaced the desktop, but it is running on way more mobile
devices than anything else.

